# Some 1/700 modern naval ships



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished this 1/700 Skywave JMSDF Shirane: 


















and here are two other recent modern ships I've done - a Russian Sovremenny class destroyer: 

















and the Russian Slava-class missile cruiser Moskva:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice! I love the water work on the Shirane


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Vey nice work! I love those little ships, but it's tough getting them to look like yours!

Steve


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Your water looks great.

How'd you do it?


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That water is a blend of Testors Deep Purple and Green spray paints, then a layer of ModPodge to attach the ship, then a final coat of Future for the gloss. 

It's OK, but doesn't have a lot of depth or texture. I need to learn how to make water with acrylic gel so that there's more of an impression of wind and waves. 

I'm glad you like it, though!!


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Very nice work!
I haven't built that scale in over a year now, it's real hard to see as well as I use to. 

George


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

paulhelfrich said:


> That water is a blend of Testors Deep Purple and Green spray paints, then a layer of ModPodge to attach the ship, then a final coat of Future for the gloss.
> 
> It's OK, but doesn't have a lot of depth or texture. I need to learn how to make water with acrylic gel so that there's more of an impression of wind and waves.
> 
> I'm glad you like it, though!!


If you did that with just paint, I'm impressed.
Looks great in a photo.

Try the gel.
Its not hard and you can do it in layers.
I did a test with a old Shinano and four torpedos heading for the starboard side.
Layering the gel, I could make the bubbles from the torp. look like they started under water and rise to the surface.

Also works great on the propellor wake.
With your painting ability so far, I'm sure you could do some KILLER water.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WarbirdTA said:


> it's real hard to see as well as I use to.
> 
> George


 
Know what you mean, I have the same problem when tinkering around with the slotcars. Gonna have to get into the 1/48 scale if they keep getting worse.  rr


----------

